# audi 5000 quattro



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

what to look for? i just found one
i think it said audi 5000 cd? or cs on the back
what engine is in it? good car


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: audi 5000 quattro (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_what to look for? i just found one
i think it said audi 5000 cd? or cs on the back
what engine is in it? good car

Audi 5000s are great as long as she runs fine LOL. Cuz the CIS can be a bit of an issue... Just like on an old vw.. But if its fine. This engine will outlast any car u owned! Oh the turbo charged engines are interference. So replace the timing belt, water pump, etc!!! And CD's and CS's have turbo's. Audi 5000 S does not and is not an interference engine. Oh btw if u need parts. I have alot of 5000 parts


----------

